# Newborn chick stuck on back and has a hernia



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

Newborn chick has a hernia. It also keeps falling on it's back. I turn it over but it still falls on it's back. I have read that chicks like this will die so I have decided to kill the chick myself so it won't suffer. What is the most humane way to kill this chick. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

Either pull head off quickly and smoothly, or chop off with a quick blow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

Cut head off.


----------

